
​Why Millions of Men Lose Friends in Their Twenties (2015) - lookupmobile
http://www.vice.com/read/why-men-lose-friends-in-their-20s
======
ionised
This is so bizarre to me.

I'm 30 years old (also from Britain) and see my closest four or five friends
on most weekends. These are friends I have had since the age of 12/13 years
old.

I have a lot of 'mates' too that I don't consider as close as 'true friends',
but frequently spend time with as well as a result of spending time with my
close friends. Social circles overlapping with other circles.

I couldn't imagine not doing this. My life would be far less worth living
without those few people I consider more or less my family.

Even if I'm not doing anything particularly special with them. It could just
be a few hours in the afternoon of some old school co-op games on an emulator
or something. Could be a few hours in the pub on Friday evening.

I am in a relationship but have no kids (never wanted any), so maybe that's
the reason. Perhaps I just have the free time to maintain these relationships.

~~~
johnward
I'm 30 in the US. I haven't had any real friends, outside of my wife and
family, since I was about 20. Even in high school I had friends but I never
really saw them outside of school because I worked full time. I don't know how
people have time for friends. I get up at 6am and go workout. Work until
6-7pm. If I'm traveling I go to my hotel and usually do some more work.
Sometimes sit at the bar by myself so I have a reason to feel numb. If I'm
home I take care of whatever house work I can, spend a few hours with my son,
etc. Weekends are usually spent going grocery shopping, doing car maintenance,
cutting grass, or other house repairs that I can't get to during the week. I
had my own business on the side for awhile but I let that go.

I usually end up using my vacation from work to work done around the house
because there just isn't enough freaking time.

------
namaemuta
I would say that men are less prone to small talk and after leaving college,
most of the shared topics that create bonds between us disappear, leaving us
with just a few things to talk about (in my opinion one of the reasons why
when we meet together we mostly talk about the old days).

------
RobertDeNiro
So, why? Seems like this article only proves that they do, not why they do.

~~~
throwaway9213
What I've seen is that women typically make the social calendar. Once people
are in a stable relationship, the woman's friends take priority because men
abbrogate their responsibility to make plans because it's easier to let their
wife or girlfriend make them. If this happens, mens friends drift away.

~~~
adamconroy
Yes, although fortunately for me my wife has become friendly with a lot of my
mates' wives / girlfriends, so we still catch up when they organize things.

------
Taylor_OD
Related to this topic...

Does anyone know of a android app similar to Bond (only available for iOS)
that will send push alerts or reminders to contact friends every 3 weeks or
so? I enjoy my friends I just dont think about contacting them/making plans
regularly and sometimes its months without contact.

